# Pandanke's Feesh



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi 

I love my bettas. I thought I'd show all of them in one spot, so without further ado I'll go ahead and introduce my two social ones... The third is really shy still, so no pics of him yet. Hoping he settles in soon.

Also showing you my guppy/shrimp bowl. Originally I was going to put a betta in there when the tannins cleared up, it's about 3.25g and quite well planted/NPT tank... but some guppy fry hitched a ride with my RCS and I don't have the heart to feed them to the bettas/otherwise off them... soo...

"Lil Buddy" is my desktop helper, a young blue butterfly who looked a lot more pastel in the cup. I'm still scaping his home (want more plants for the back), and may end up moving him to a bigger one as it is only 1.5g. However, he is fairly content there for now.

Mista Feesh is a coppery toned halfmoon with the biggest personality, he currently resides in a 10g with his subordinates... 5 panda cories, 3 otocats, a nerite, and an ivory apple/mystery snail. He is currently way bigger than this photo, but I need to algae scrub on the side a bit for a better picture. It is also a moderately planted tank with a mix of gravel and PFsand.

Both are extremely friendly little beggars.

My third betta, Hart, is a recent halfmoon double tail acquisition and he is in a 5.5g in my bedroom, also planted (dubiously... not sure if the plants will keep) in a NPT/dirt with gravel cap tank. He's super shy, which is weird as he was VERY friendly in the cup... I suspect the light is making the glass reflective and he sees himself and it upsets him, and that should clear up with time. I'll try to get a pic soon, and better ones of Mista Feesh.

Welp... That's all for now. I'm also setting up a big tank next week and not sure if I'll go with a pair of Angels, a sorority, or a single pretty betta yet for my topfish.


----------



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your stories and pics. I do admire your buddha tank. It is very stylish and simple.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

A few pics of Mr. Feesh and his 10g with friends, as well as my new "cat" fish in my empty 40g Breeder from the Petco 1$/gallon sale.


I also may or may not have more and new bettas to post pics of.
:angel:


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

Also, again, I know his fins look weird, but it really cannot be fin rot as they've looked that way forever, temp is kept upper 70's and params are constantly perfect. They don't get 'worse' or 'better' and he is happy otherwise. Extremely friendly fishy.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

Here are my other tanks... 

New inhabitant to my 'jade' statue tank is named "Spot"! He is almost pure white with the most pearly fins, with a couple dark spots that are scarcely noticeable.

I brought him home because he was heavily sedated in the 'blue water', and was having issues but was so friendly. I didn't want to leave him there any longer.

He is very docile, timid, and sweet. 

I am worried about his bowel movements, they're not like the rest of my fishes... Looser.

.

The beige pot is "Grumpy Puddle Jumper" and you can probably guess why he got his latter names... He was pure white when we got him, but has turned out to be a gorgeous soft yellow! I'm so in love with his personality, he is very feisty and needy.

He likes to jump into the filter compartment of his tank and chase fingers.

.

The purple pot planted gravel 2g Cylinder is "Acid" who seems to change colors daily. He's currently blue bodied with red fading out to blue on his fins and is quite the beggar. 

His fins look trashed, but he has a nice temperature controlled home now where they can grow out. He was doing pretty bad looking in the store, extremely washed out colors, tattered closed up fins but still came right to my husbands face. 

.

The red one with a white body is "Hart" - a doublefin halfmoon who looks very much like a heart. He came home with me for my birthday/anniversary. He has similar stomach issues as Spot, and also only eats flake food. He is in a 5.5g NPT with some guppy fry and ghost shrimp.

He is very feisty when it is time for food, but otherwise timid and used to hide a lot. Since adding his tankmates and giving him a stronger heater, he is quite happy though! 



... Man, I've totally gone off the deep end.

I have a 20g long I plan on transferring Spot, Grumpy, and Acid to eventually in a NPT divided setup. 

... And Buddy from the 'jade' statue cube is now in the shrimp bowl and oh-so-happy!


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

Some pics of my favorite project, the NPT bowl. Short clip coming up soon with more info.


----------



## Jennalyn (Jun 23, 2014)

Every time I come back to this thread, I see your "catfish" and start giggling again. Ours would do the same thing if given the opportunity. Your planted bowl is beautiful and wild, though, a very attractive jungle!


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

Short clip, shrimp seem to be hiding today: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYNfjCNvTks

So, a little more information on this weird 'dirty looking' bowl (according to my roommate, haha)...

When researching methods to help keep plants alive and balance it with maintenance so that I wouldn't have to change water multiple times per week, a way to buffer the balance of nitrate buildup... I came across what was called the "Walstad Method" or Naturally Planted Tanks - NPT.

I was originally hoping to find a way to implement this in existing setups, but to test it out (because I was very skeptical) I went out and found the perfect punch bowl to test it in. It cost under 20$ and is over 3g capacity... plus I have a bunch of cute cups now in my kitchen.

I've since seen similar bowls at Michael's hobby & craft supply store in their floral section for under 15$.

I had a heck of a time finding 'suitable' soil around here, and we made a pit stop on at the Home Depot on the skirts of town while needing to pick up some plywood and lo-and-behold... Miracle Grow Organic Choice Potting Mix! Yay. This is the most recommended variety.


... So... I made my first mistake pretty early on, and please learn from it - Do not just pour some water on top of the dirt to measure it (wet measure - 1 inch to 2 inches is what you want)... It'll seem like there isn't enough, isn't enough... MUD! That isn't what you want. Invest in an el cheapo 1$ spray bottle and just gently spray it, this makes it dirty your water WAY less later.


Add your under gravel heater and anything you want to run underneath here.


So after adding some mud to the bottom, I capped with gravel which unfortunately sunk in a lot because mud. Then I added pool filter sand which kinda stayed on top. Eventually it worked out, but when setting up my 5.5g I gently sprayed and it made life so much easier.


Then I planted it entirely before adding water, this helps with random plumes of mud all over. After that, I added a small pot to the middle and gently poured water in to the pot, this helped raise it slowly without disturbing the plants and gravel. I highly recommend this method.

After, I tossed in my marimo ball, a ton of tetra safe start, a DIY sponge filter & some shrimp accompanied by 'free' guppies. There were about 2 dozen originally, but I've spread them over all my tanks now.

This past week I added Buddy my blue butterfly betta, and he now merrily rules his kingdom. 

The water grew tanniny with time, and that is fine with me. I am hopefully partially doing the same thing with my new 40g Breeder, but not positive when I shall set that up.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

@Jennalyn : I love my "cat"fish! She is my spoiled baby  I've raised her mostly by hand, and have kept a poorly maintained photoblog here if you wanted to see more: http://yodakitten.blogspot.com/

I really do prefer the wild look... if only for the fact it's just so low maintenance. The fish all really seem to adore playing in the plants, as well. If that bowl was barren, I would never keep more than just the betta in there, but the plants make it more reasonable not only in hiding places, but in water cleanliness. My 10g is turning into more and more of a jungle every day.

I just got some water lettuce & am hoping it'll do well in one of my tanks... and Duckweed. I am not sure if I want to add that at all.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

I found a poor boy in the "not much hope" pile at Petco yesterday. He was leaning listlessly on his side and while absolutely gorgeous, wasn't very into swimming.

I temporarily put him in a 1/2g container (shallow, so he can get up to surface easily) and observed for a few hours while working... He does seem to have issues swimming. He wiggles his butt a lot when he tries to move? Anyone heard of this?

He can go up and down, but I think it is just really tiring for him. He is losing most of his green sadly, in lieu for the common blue.

He is way more active today, though, so I am hoping he makes it. I planted a Hygrophila Compacta and put in a plastic leaf betta hammock as well as some large smoothe rocks for him to lay on. He is the first betta I've had that has used the leaf.

Seems to be a turquoise and white marbled/almost butterfly. Really very pretty.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

And please someone ban me from pet stores. I need to stop.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Pandanke said:


> And please someone ban me from pet stores. I need to stop.


Sign up for betta-holics anonymous? :lol:


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Pandanke said:


> Some pics of my favorite project, the NPT bowl. Short clip coming up soon with more info.



This is Gorgeous! Your "catfish" cracks me up....rumor has it they love tuna...


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Olympia said:


> Sign up for betta-holics anonymous? :lol:


That would make a great thread!


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

I think I am just going to call new boy "Wiggle" because he likes to wiggle his butt.

Did a 50% WC today and siphoned off the bottom twice. Fed two pellets total as until I get him into a filtered setup, I don't want to go overboard.

Also super bummed, apparently my prefilter in my 10g (Mr. Feesh's Community Tank) got so badly clogged it ... stopped my filter entirely. It was totally dry. Helloooo re-cycle in my future. I have a bottle of Dr.Tim's Aquatics One & Only, but I was hoping to save it for other projects.

50% WC on all my bettas tomorrow, even those which seem fine. Ordered medicated food for my boys which are having weird poops.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

Water changes are done, the two dirted tanks are much less tanniny now, quite different to how I am used to seeing them.

I got a small packet of Purigen that I am going to try in the 5.5g one (Hart's tank) as it was SO tanniny I could barely see to the back of it. I also think I really want to just change his internal to a HOB style, really not digging the internal, especially in an already small tank.

Spot can see Buddy and Grumpy kinda in his tank currently and it has him all feisty (I've NEVER seen him like this, he is my docile little boy!) and he is bubble nesting furiously. Haha, I love him. 

I stuck some meshing between their containers though so hopefully it lessens the stress. Considering I plan on putting them in a divided 20L (3 compartments or 4, not sure yet) it'll be good to get them kinda used to it now anyways.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

I got my first batch of plants in today. A huge mix, and I am so excited especially about the Red Tiger Lotus! I've been lusting over this gorgeous plant for it's big leaves for my boys to lay on. 

I also got at least Christmas Moss, Java Moss, and a few types of crypts, anubias, and I think an African Water Fern?

I'm awaiting some floaters and hopefully another fluffy plant I forget the name of... 

I'll be draining this tomorrow to lay out my MGOC + hopefully make some osmocote+ pills, cover it in a mix of sand/gravel/eco complete to give it a nice design, and plant!

I am thinking I will divide this into thirds at first, putting Acid|Spot|Wiggles - Spot is already used to being by two other boys (currently between Buddy and Grumpy) -- I was going to put Grumpy in there, but he is a jumper and I've noticed if I just don't give him enough face time he gets tail nippy.


I am not entirely sure how I am filtering it yet, but so far I think I'll be doing two sponge filters in each of the back corners and an Azoo Mignon in the middle compartment. These wont cause too heavy of a current, but will still keep the respective parts clean.

We have Acrylic sheets which will be our dividers, drilled with plenty of holes on one side each, planning on putting the holey side in the back on one, and on the top on the other.

So once it is (under)filled, planted, etc, each boy should have at least 5 gallons to his name with plenty of plants and probably a mini clean up crew each.

Also, I took out the water fall bubbler as the tank magically clouded up on the 3rd morning of it being the ONLY thing in there other than a fish. I am not sure if it is leeching or if it is a bacterial bloom. I am going to wash it again before I put it back in after I plant.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

So, strangely my floaters had a post office incident and are now MIA but the seller has been nothing short of kind and is hoping to send me a new one next week.

My cat fell into my 20g today after my repeated yellings/warnings at her that she should not do that. The water is ever murky, some plants are uprooted. No one is living there yet other than a few guppies which I haven't really seen much of since the incident. Who knows if they made it or not.

Need to do a bunch of WC on that tank to try to clear it up.

Base is MCOC+Flourite+EcoComplete. Going to put in my AC50 instead of my Mignon and use it in my 7.5g that is arriving tomorrow.

Hoping to have more to show for it all next week.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

I got my 7.5g cube today and it is just gorgeous. I'm so happy with it, and I love the light. I am really becoming a fan of Finnex. I'm using flourite with o+ capsules and topped with EcoComplete for now. I may add a sand cap later. It's not filled yet. I want to put a divider in it for my two... needy bettas. I've found that Grumpy bites his tail fin if he doesn't get attention making him look like a double tail... and Wiggles just needs a lot of time or he becomes listless, so they're not ideal candidates for my other tanks.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

I had my first experience with a jumper, and he did not make it. It was an unwell EE with a yellow and white butterfly pattern, he was beautiful, but had a bad case of internal parasites and had been at Petco for weeks. 

I was keeping him in a temporary housing before I could get his new tank cleaned for him, he was going in Grumpy's old home as Grumpy transitions into the second half of my new cube.

I'd kept an acrylic sheet on it for a lid, but had to take it off to measure it against where I needed it, then took it to my MILs to sand it. The water level was fairly low, so that he couldn't jump out easily... But I guess elephant ears mean they can fly like dumbo and he got over his whole 'listing on my side' bit and jumped right out. 

I went to check on him when I got home, and just sobbed for a good few hours. I wasn't even going to tell anyone I got him because, I know I shouldn't have to begin with... But I just feel so bad. I never even named him. I completely blamed myself, but I've never had a fish jump like that before. I'm so bummed.

Wiggles has been keeping me company in his half of the divided 7.5... I think he knows I am sad, I am putting Grumpy in tomorrow when I can monitor how they react to eachother, and new plants will be arriving so I can provide more cover for each. I only have some baby crypts, an anubias attached to either side, and floating water wisteria right now.

I have some mini pellia that I am praying will grow. It's so neat looking, but I just don't know if it'll work out. I hope so? I have some java moss and Christmas moss placed between black craft mesh squares in my 20g right now that I hope grow, too.

Going to try to start DIY co2 this weekend. I'm going to really give these tanks my all.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

This EcoComplete stuff is frustrating. It's so light the plants just slip right out of it when I try planting. I have to get rocks, gravel, or maybe some pool filter sand to keep this stuff anchored.

Also, my latest trick courtesy of Petco is to tie my anubias to... Suction cups. I have some nana which is glued to rocks, but they're black, and the glue turns white, so it looks a bit funny.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

This just isn't my week. I sat here admiring my two boys as they squabbled over being able to see eachother, looking at all my new gorgeous plants (IN LOVE!) and petting my cat when I noticed that there was a line that kind of obstructed my view of the plants when the light hit it.

I tried to wipe it off with a damp cloth, no avail. I can just barely feel it on the outside, but not the inside. I think it's a crack.

Amazon is good about replacing it, but... man... I *just* got it set up. It was fully planted, 2 inches of flourite and ecocomplete and finally had gotten rid of all of the dust, Wiggles was making a glorious bubblenest... and bam. Hairline crack.

Replacing it isn't my issue, replacing the frame is no big deal, but replacing all of the time and effort, cleaning it out, putting it in the new one, not to mention the struggle of getting flourite to stop being a cloudy mess... 

I've lowered the water level to beneath where the line forms (covers 2/3 of the right side on the front) and removed the divider, put Grumpy back into his old home and left Wiggles in the cube for now until I have the heart to disassemble it tomorrow morning. I'll probably be temporarily housing him in the 20L when I do a couple water changes on it to stop the flourite cloud of doom.

Sigh.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

So paranoid, probably sleeping in my chair tonight. Going to try to get most of the electricals in the area secure just incase.  I just can't express what a bad week this is, even outside my fishy world.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

Put a few ghost shrimp in Grumpy's 7.5g, a bit concerned with him as he is honestly fairly feisty. Probably my most feisty, actually.

Nope... Instead they were all happily swimming around him, and one even jumped off his head. He didn't seem to care at all. Even if he does eat them, I don't mind, they're feeder shrimp. 

I just wanted them to help clean the bottom of his tank meanwhile. 

Having bad luck with this mini pellia. It's all turning brown. I laid some out on a sponge and stuck it near the top of the tank hoping that the stronger light and better flow might help. Hopefully it works. I love mosses, but I don't seem to be able to get them to grow.


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Hahaha just shows how different bettas can act to tank mates!!


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

Water top offs today and setting up my new 7.5g on my diningroom table.

A bit unsure of who I am putting in there yet. I was originally going to do Grumpy, but then I ended up with 2 of these tanks, Wiggles is a good candidate as he makes me so happy with how friendly he is, but he is in the 20g right now and maybe might not like having to move? He's moved before and never seems to mind.

Otherwise, Spot and Acid are the 2 candidates left. I am contemplating moving Wiggles into a cube, and then Acid into the 20 and seeing if it helps his severe fin biting or not. Truthfully, he is a rosetail, and probably not much can be done in the end.

Spot I would like to put in the 20 as I had hoped to have panda corys in it, and his white with lone dark spot would look really good in there... but I just don't know about Acid. He is my wildcard.

I don't know, either way, I have to get these plants planted today before they melt.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

New diningroom 7.5 cube set up. I love it so much! I have more plants coming to put in, but I was so thrilled with how quick the flourite settled. I never rinse it, and it took only 30 minutes for it to settle. My secret is using this new breeding box I paid about 5$ for. It lets the water out just right, and it floats so that it rises as the water level does.

I was really happy, today I got some water mint. I'm so excited about it. Once it grows some, I want to put it in one of my HOBs as an experimental growth there... I am not sure if it will work or not, but I hear it can have beautiful blooms. I didn't get as much as I had hoped, but it'll grow out, plus she sent me the most wonderful stem of Myrio. It's fluffier and longer than those I've gotten before.

I received a package last week with Myrio but the post office botched it, so it was pretty broken up and only one of them would ever stay planted due to size... so I was very happy. I'm awaiting some snails again after the weird issue before, my husband LOVES snails, so hoping they work out! 

Although, I do wonder since some of these tanks aren't super sealed, are ramshorn and malaysian trumpet snails prolific escape artists, like my Mystery and Nerite? I hope not... But I can probably rig up a lid incase.

And goodness, it was a surprise to see a response. I honestly had wondered if anyone even read this much.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Wiggles is gorgeous, I wouldn't mind taking him off your hands XD!!!


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

Noooooo, Wiggles is my beloved baby. He's so sweet, he rubs against me when I am playing in his tanks even.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

O__O go check his tank... He's gone, -whistles-


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

Well, we've played the great fish shuffle. The only one in a tank smaller than 3g is Acid now and while I want to move him, I'm worried because he's an incredibly neurotic tail biter. I don't want to stress him further, he's a rosetail and doesn't need any more reasons to bite.

I'm hoping to tidy the tanks up by the end of this week to take pics... Everything is kind of everywhere at this point.

I set up DIY co2 tonight into one of the 7.5, and have a ladder for my 20 that I'll be connecting it to as well. I'm not planning on going overboard on the co2, but I hope it works even a little.

The little ramshorn snails I have are doing a great job at eating the algae off the plants. I didn't know they were big into algae, but it makes me happy. I wonder how big they get? I hope not as big as my nerite and mystery. 

Hoping the surviving malaysian trumpets I got will propagate. I have lots of dirt/sand filled tanks which could use some stirring. Meanwhile, my 10g which... I know I kind of overfeed... Has had an outbreak of some kind of snail. I think pond snail. If I cut back on the food, they should eventually die off, right? I don't know how I am going to do that. The cories and apple/nerite snails need to eat, too.. and are slow eaters.

I'm thinking of dropping 100$ and revamping the little 5.5g in my bedroom. I'm really not happy with it at all. I feel bad for Hart, he hardly gets any attention and his tank is a mess. 

Also, the carbon filter I put in there isn't doing much for the tannins. I have a purigen, but I am hoping to put it in my 20g... Will normal carbon filters not take tannins out? I can live with them, but.. It would be nice. Wish the soil didn't leech. 

Largely why I am so happy with flourite/eco complete as my new substrate mix choices. Looks better, and isn't as messy/tanniny. Dirt loves to float and be a general PITA, but the worst that happens is I get a plume of flourite for ~5 minutes before it settles.

Do you think an airstone will work for a co2 diffuser? Temporarily, at least? I only have the one ladder. Also not sure how to test the levels of co2 at all. I have all the tests, but no drop checker or whatever it is called. Is it that important? Am I likely to overgas on a DIY system?

These tanks are a mess. They're just jungles with tons of types of plants in them for now. I love all the types, but I kinda planted just willy-nilly and it's not working out the best. Starting to learn what type of plants I favor, and how I like them to be placed... Progress. 

Speaking of plants I favor, I am hoping hoping hoping that my Tiger Lotus splits off a baby bulb. I LOVE my tiger lotus plant. It's my favorite... Those big beautiful leaves look like the perfect betta bed. I'd have a whole tank with just it and maybe some pearlweed ground cover and Ambulia bushing up the background. I hope my one surviving bit of Pearlweed makes it and grows. I put co2 into that tank... so here is to hoping. It was one of the victims of USPS disasters. 

My floaters are starting to grow actual roots now. Kind of loving it! I'm ordering fertilisers from a gentleman on a planted tank forum to dose to the water column, hoping that it helps with the plants as well. Time will tell. 

Well, now that I've left you with a boring wall of text that absolutely no one else in the world cares about... I should go away. Otherwise I'll keep typing.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

My bigger ramshorns are about half an inch in diameter.

I think the best way to get rid of snails is to manually remove them. I just pick out a couple each day and throw them in the trash. You can put a clean piece of lettuce or zucchini in over night and you have a ton on it by morning.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

DIY co2 leaks suck. Trying to get it to seal, I saw a little stream of bubbles just now... Hoping that works. @[email protected]


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

I forgot that when I first got my Java fern, I buried the root because I didn't know any better. I was tidying up that tank today and noticed that all the leaves had baby java ferns on them, which means the leaves were dying off. So... Now I have a handful of baby java fern plants! Yay! I am wanting to redo the 5.5g in my bedroom and plan on doing it largely with Java Fern, Java Moss, Anubias, Hygro varieties, and some swords. The lighting isn't very good.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

Well... Surprise! My nerite isn't a nerite, it's just another Apple snail... And oh, yeah, one is male and one is female. Babies, everywhere...
At first I thought I had a pond snail breakout, which was surprising as I've never seen any in that tank and I don't particularly overfeed... 
But then I was comparing the pictures of pond, bladder... and mystery snails and it occurred to me the reason my 'nerite' snail was always climbing on my apple. 

Free if anyone wants some. x_x


----------



## Zuzu (Jun 24, 2014)

I might be interested... >.> 
Will PM you..


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

Acid passed away overnight. I don't know what happened, other than his prolific tailbiting, he's never had issues. Active and excitedly eating one day... Dead the next. I'm really sad right now. I think Grumpy and Wiggles know, they've been extra friendly.

He's always had his own tank and fairly quarantined, so I'm not too worried about my others contracting anything... But I did dispose of all his plants and filter media etc just incase. I'll be vinegar, then bleach, and finally prime bathing his tank and letting it dry out.

I'm so bummed! Just... so sad. He was not the one I was closest with, or my favorite or anything, but he was always SO EXCITED to see me. 

I was going to re-scape my 5.5g tonight, but I don't know if I have the heart.


----------



## Zuzu (Jun 24, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

There is seriously snails everywhere. I pick them out and put them into a separated breeding box, and then 5 minutes later I see a dozen more from seemingly nowhere.

They're all done hatching because I've removed all egg sacks and the mother snail (who went on a suicidal trip, but hopefully will survive)...

But I swear, I'll be finding them for weeks.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

They always have a home here. ;-)


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

Umm.. Well, let me get you a pic of how many you're already stuck with!

Haha, you'll be eating your words.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Haha great! The plants went out this morning. You'll have them in a couple days.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

I'll be shipping tonight as my husband works til 3pm. This is a pretty big sized breeder box full.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Is the betta included? :brow:

I'm sooooo excited!! I loooooove baby mysteries!!


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

Nooo! Mr. Feesh is my most favoritest, my first. He's super sweet and gentle, and rules over that whole leafy 10 gallon shown, haha.

All the babies are stupidly cute, I agree, but knowing how big their parents were... I just don't have that kind of tank space! They were secretly laying eggs up in the hood... The only tank I have that isn't glass/see through... I never looked up there.

It looks like a nice variety of the ivory and darker. I kinda love how they look purple.


----------

